# The Richfield Show!



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

April 28th's shoe in Richfield , Ohio. PLEASE NOTE!! If you are going to that show ,, and have not made hotel reservations. you are probably not going to get a room with in 40 miles of that show. It seems that there is some King James basketball tournament there that weekend and everything is booked solid! I called all over today and the closest room I found was in Medina, Ohio, 40 miles away. I will not be attending tis show. Sorry to all who were looking forward to me being there. I will see you in the fall! pig


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

I thought Brad had rooms blocked off for out of town vendors?

Here is the show flier.














Hope to see you there!


-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## pto (Dec 12, 2007)

There are over a half dozen hotels in Independence, OH. Should be plenty of rooms up there. The show is only about 10 minutes south of Independence on rt21.


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

*son-of–a-bitchfield, not again*

It's a f,ed up deal Lucille when parts pig can't get a room at the slot car show.

I was going to go, but not now.
I missed the last show because I couldn't get a room.

I usually spend more money at the bar the night before than I do at the show.
It's fun drinking beers with Bob Beers at the bar then getting annihilated partying like a rock star all night.
Then going to the slot car show in the morning totally trashed.

__________________


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Well, Parts Pig, I don't know all who/where you looked, but 40 miles is a LARGE radius which will extend clear into Cleveland and into Lake Erie to the north, Akron & Canton to the south and several Turnpike exits, both east & west, which are over run with places. Maybe you need a new travel agent? 
Sorry that you will be staying home but the rest of us will have a great day in your honor. Maybe next time.
(maybe next time start looking sooner. The date is no secret)


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

All of you guys that think I am telling a tall tale about this, see this;http://www.downtownakron.com/newsitem/lebrons-basketball-tournament-april-25-27

I did call around to different hotels nearby to the Days Inn, where the show is being held. The Hotel 8, The Hampton Inn are both sold out, just like the show's hotel is. I come to the Richfield show by bus or train, SO driving around to find a hotel just for the show is not going to happen. pig


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

eastside johnny said:


> Well, Parts Pig, I don't know all who/where you looked, but 40 miles is a LARGE radius which will extend clear into Cleveland and into Lake Erie to the north, Akron & Canton to the south and several Turnpike exits, both east & west, which are over run with places. Maybe you need a new travel agent?
> Sorry that you will be staying home but the rest of us will have a great day in your honor. Maybe next time.
> (maybe next time start looking sooner. The date is no secret)


Well buster, I have been going to this show for 14 years, I know where it is and when it is. Good luck finding a hotel in and around Akron. If you didn't reserve a room months ago have fun! pig


----------



## kazooracer (Jul 19, 2005)

partspig said:


> All of you guys that think I am telling a tall tale about this, see this;http://www.downtownakron.com/newsitem/lebrons-basketball-tournament-april-25-27


Ummm...that article states "tournament will take place April 25 - 27, 2008 and will be hosted at The University of Akron". Maybe fix your time machine and look for a hotel room in 2013?


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

kazooracer said:


> Ummm...that article states "tournament will take place April 25 - 27, 2008 and will be hosted at The University of Akron". Maybe fix your time machine and look for a hotel room in 2013?


How's this??

http://neobasketball.com/event-detail?eve_id=1

Close enough for ya?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/hotel...-144748137.html;_ylt=AwrNUbIEQGJRGR8A28PQtDMD

PP must have grabbed the wrong link.


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

Well darn that sucks. I was hoping to get a room and go to the room to room trade and sale then to the show in the morning. Looks like Im going to have to get up extra early sunday and head to the show then and miss the room to room trades and sale.


----------



## pto (Dec 12, 2007)

Look for a hotel in Independence on Rockside Rd. Its closer than Akron. There are Embasy Suites, Holiday Inn, Red Roof Inn and several others. Its literally about 10 minutes or so, if you go north thru Breaksville, from the show in Richfield on rt 21. http://www.hotels.com/de1468211/hotels-independence-ohio/


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*just booked*

At the Hampton Inn next door to the show. Bob Beers and Tom Stumpf


----------



## slotcasimation (Nov 6, 2008)

Book my room back in March at the Richfield Days Inn. Will have my room open trading the night before. I would have thought you guys would have learned from last year.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Didn't go last year. What happened? pig


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Not much else in this thread about who is going. I plan on being there. Who else?

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

I won't be there Marty, no rooms available in the hotel. pig


----------



## pto (Dec 12, 2007)

I'll be there along with 2 or three friends. :thumbsup:


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

How far is the show from down town Cleveland? All the buses and trains I found arrive like 2 a.m or 4 a.m?


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

Where your HT name. Planning on being there. 


Ceveland is 30 mins north of Richfield copperhead.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

JMHO, but this is the oldest (30 years!) and one of the best slot shows going.


-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

*Parma Catalog/or copy*

HI,
I need some help finding a Parma Catalog, That was from mid 70`s.
What i`am looking for is one that listed a HO Scratch built Brass Chassis. It was made by area racers, and raced at Parma raceway Ohio.
Should be one in the Ohio Area, if you find one bring to Tom Stump has table at show or PM me.
Thanks SJJ


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

Is parma raceway still open at all?


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*show*

might be a good show. but at least we have plenty of hotel rooms on hold for the out of town vendors. here vendors all stay at same hotel not 4 diff ones. every yr at ohio show the days inn allways has stuff going on the same weekend of the slot show there is a way to fix this either move show date a week earlyer or 1 week later so this dont happen.:wave:


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

What time is everyone goin to start open door trade? Im at the motel 6 up the road.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

we'll leave the light on for ya


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

Lol. Cheapest and the only one that had rooms free. Be at the show at 9 30.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Hope to see lots of HTBB members there!

I will have a HUGE (200+) JL/AW push car collection to include silver and gold chrome mail in cars. Almost all will be at only $5 each and are MIB.

See you tomorrow.

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Superfist please dont post things like that on the board. We have kids on here. thanks fordcowboy


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

sidejobjon said:


> HI,
> I need some help finding a Parma Catalog, That was from mid 70`s.
> What i`am looking for is one that listed a HO Scratch built Brass Chassis. It was made by area racers, and raced at Parma raceway Ohio.
> Should be one in the Ohio Area, if you find one bring to Tom Stump has table at show or PM me.
> Thanks SJJ


Hi,
Did anyone find this Parma catalog?
Thanks SJJ


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Sorry, I did not.....but what a great show!

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

*Catalog*

John,
Did you ever see the early Parma calalogs ? They were like single sheets paper, i have been looking for this one for a long time.
Thanks SJJ


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

I don't remember single sheet paper catalogs....I remember their race bulletins which is what I think you’re looking for.

I don’t see many of those floating around……I’m guessing most were pitched as It was literally a single sheet of paper!

There are several "like" articles in period slot mags, including one in the Aurora handbook which is much easier to find.

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------

